# BUSAN| Times Square in Centum City | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Busan is planning to repeal restrictions on any limit that has been effecting the creativity of advertisements in Centum City. 
The city's plan is to recreate Centum City into a place like Times Square in New York with vibrant, and bustling night life which Centum City lacks as of today.
Basic plans for this exciting new project are expected to be completed by early 2016.

This article was published on May 26 2015.
http://ent.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2015052504331


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Well, it better include significant, like really major, street diets for the area. I mean, the arterial road connecting Centum City, Haeundae Marina, and the Haeundae Beachfront is 10 lanes wide. I mean, _c'mon_.


----------



## AnCatt (Nov 9, 2015)

I wouldn't try to replicate, usually architects fail at that...I WOULD however let it guide them in urban development.


----------

